# Tree of Temptation



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

every time i walk in and out of the house, i see this tree in my front yard. its tempting me. teasing me . i just want to take a chainsaw to it and set it up with some double layered TBG (i am leaning towards tabs also) , right out of the box, with an entire leather jacket as a pouch. the tree is already ergonomically set, just like a haresplitter from simple shot. i vow - one of these days it will become a slingshot in the back of someones truck.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Perfect ergo


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Do it do it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You must have really big hands.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Omg! I see one every day on my Az walk! I'll get pics. Sounds like and awesome new thread here


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Aries666 said:


> Omg! I see one every day on my Az walk! I'll get pics. Sounds like and awesome new thread here


Oooh man! I have a perfect one! I'll also get pics


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> You must have really big hands.


thats what she said . . . ? :iono:



Aries666 said:


> Omg! I see one every day on my Az walk! I'll get pics. Sounds like and awesome new thread here





Lee Silva said:


> Aries666 said:
> 
> 
> > Omg! I see one every day on my Az walk! I'll get pics. Sounds like and awesome new thread here
> ...


do eet guys !


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Neighbors beware :rofl: Perfect launch pad, but i'm afraid they'd know where it came from. Go for it :naughty:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, it looks like my father bested my efforts, and actually banded his mega shooter! hehehe... Pops sent these pics while I was looking for mine!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Lee Silva said:


> Well, it looks like my father bested my efforts, and actually banded his mega shooter! hehehe... Pops sent these pics while I was looking for mine!


thats freakin beautiful ! a ttf to boot !


----------

